# Senior Project Survey



## An_Older_Soul (Nov 27, 2017)

Hello, I am a senior at Captain John L. Chapin High School in El Paso, TX. I am currently doing my senior project on the topic of planned obsolescence and the possible ways to lessen the occurrence of it. Included is the link to a survey I have created for my project and I would greatly appreciate it if I could get feedback from you on the topic if at all applicable. Your personal and general information is confidential and the only thing I will be able to review are results (No names are present on the submitted results). Thank you for taking the time to at least read this.

*[SIZE=14pt]https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/5N2SYJK[/SIZE]*


----------



## ptatohed (Nov 27, 2017)

Not really applicable to Civil Engineering.  Maybe Mechanical?


----------

